# DIY Aquarium Cave Sealing Question



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm trying to construct a DIY Cave with PVC tube (1.5" in diameter) and add gravel to the outsides. I need something that is safe. I read that Hot Glue would work, because my dad doesn't have any silicone and I don't really want to buy Aquarium Sealant unless I have to, because none of my LFS's carry it. How glue be suffiecent?

Also, I plan on spay painting my AGA 10G tank black (the outside of the back wall). It is black textured paint that adheres to plastic and other materials. Would this be safe to just spray the back of the tank with, or should I cover it with a glass/acrylic sheet, then Spraypaint?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Aquarium sealant will not hold. You will need a silicone adhesive. Most glues, including hot glue, are made from rendering of animal leftovers or dead carcasses. I would be hesitant to use those for fear of them breaking down and fouling my tank. An inert epoxy would also work.


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

I am not sure about hot glue. But I made my cave with kitchen/bathroom silicone from Home Depot, because it can be used on pipes that hold water, and was non-toxic once it passed the curing stage. The tube plus the caulk gun cost about $5 total. Just make sure you cure it for about a week and let it soak in water for a few days before adding it to the tank.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

You can buy Aquarium safe silicone adhesive from and hardware store or similar. They are relatively cheap, maybe $5-7, I bought mine for $7(australian cash). But make sure it reads aquarium safe on the packaging.


----------

